# Eukanuba LBP or Innova LBP



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

If you switch you need to do it VERY slowly. Puppy will be used to the other food so buy a small bag of both , start with the Euk, slowly mix in alittle Innova, if no problems, then continue slowly mixing until Euk is gone.
JMO.


----------



## gggirl (May 8, 2008)

My breeder also used Eukanuba but in my opinion, Innova is a much better choice. I switched my pup to it and unfortunatley she didn't do too well on it. Lots of poops lquid ones and her skin around her eyes were red which i believe was an allergy. After a food roller coaster ride, i went with Orijen Large breed puppy grain free high protein. The vet told me that was fine for her and she is doing so much better. 2 poops a day and solid, nice shiny coat and the redness around her eyes is gone. Innova is a much better food than Eukanuba but it just didn't work for us. Hope this helps. Whatever you do, keep your pup on the Eukanuba til she/he settles in to your home then gradually switch. Besides orijen, other good foods are Eagle pack, california naturals, canidae(although i believe their ingredients have changed) Wellness large breed pup, Blue buffalo. a good site to look at is www.dogfoodanalysis.com good luck


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Although I feed my dogs Canidae now with some fresh-food additions, my past Goldens Raleigh, Joplin, and Acadia lived long,healthy lives eating Eukanuba, so sometimes I get nervous about switching away from it. Both Joplin and Raleigh lived past 15, although not Cady. My topbrass puppy Tango came eating Eukanuba but made the switch easily, Tally came eating Canidae, but Finn's breeder only uses the BARF raw diet. My vet claims that some of the foods with better ingredients like Innova and Canidae are not yet studied on large groups of real dogs, while Eukanuba has studied its results in live trials for decades. He is not a believer in Canidae/Innova etc, but my other vet from the same practice is a fan of Canidae and feeds her own dogs California Natural. The whole issue is really confusing!


----------



## gggirl (May 8, 2008)

You sometimes start to wonder if any of these new foods are actually good!!! And maybe in the end Eukanuba, science diet, etc are the ones to stick with!! So many breeders use the lower quality food and have been for years and years with wonderful results. You can make yourself crazy with all of this. I worry more about what my puppy eats than myself and my kids!!! What's wrong with this picture??????


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm the same way! My dogs eat way better than me and DH! They also get yearly checkups, I can't get DH to the DR!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I myself like Innova better and my dogs love it. I switch them between canidae and Innova and have had no problems.


----------



## kalkid (Feb 22, 2007)

Another big Innova fan here.


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

I would go with the Innova without a doubt. It's probably not even that much more expensive. Just take it slow because it's a big change.

Being a "breeder" in itself does not make someone qualified to decide what dog food is best (or judge whether they are getting "excellent results," and they probably wouldn't admit if they weren't - it's in a breeder's best interest to say that their breeding dogs have gorgeous healthy coats, lots of energy, and so on). Personal research, how a food works for your dog, and how you approach what you put into your dog are much more important than what works for "breeders." Personally I don't see how anyone can have trouble with the choice between "turkey, chicken, chicken meal, barley, brown rice" and "chicken, corn meal, ground whole grain sorghum, chicken by-product meal, brewers rice."


----------



## skeller (Mar 5, 2008)

As I indicated on my new thread about high fiber foods, Benny did not do so well on some of the higher quality foods, including Innova, Wellness and Blue. We are now trying Eukanuba LBP because Benny seems to need higher fiber in his food. I tried the best, now I'll try the rest.


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

Innova for sure ... you can compare them on dogfoodanalysis.com


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I think both are excellent quality. But if you change...go s l o w....


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Talk with the breeder regarding their food choice and why they're feeding it. 

I would NEVER feed any Innova formula to a puppy.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Swampcollie said:


> Talk with the breeder regarding their food choice and why they're feeding it.
> 
> I would NEVER feed any Innova formula to a puppy.


Why not? ............................


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Lucky's mom said:


> Why not? ............................


 
The nutrient profiles are wrong for rapidly growing retriever puppies. 

I would feed Ol Roy before I would feed any Innova product to a dog. (Can I make it any clearer than that.)


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Swampcollie said:


> The nutrient profiles are wrong for rapidly growing retriever puppies.
> 
> I would feed Ol Roy before I would feed any Innova product to a dog. (Can I make it any clearer than that.)


Well dang....I like that company. That's about the only premium maker I respect. What about the nutrient profiles is off?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I say feed what you think is best for you pup/dog. I fed 3 out of 4 of my pups Innova and they did and do very well on it. I went through 4 or 5 dogs foods including Eukanuba LBP that they wouldnt even touch except one and after he was eating for 4 months his coat was horrible.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Last time I checked Eukanuba ingredients, it included by-products & brewers rice ... which to me = not great = there's better food out there.


----------

